
Simply Scheme: Introducing Computer Science - raju
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~bh/ss-toc2.html
======
owinebarger
Hal Abelson's foreword is worth reading, if just for the footnote (about the
AP CS exam that used to be based on Pascal):

    
    
       [1] Since Hal wrote this Foreword, they've switched the 
       AP exam to use Java, but the principle is the same.

------
gord
or for a mind expanding classic : videos of the 1986 SICP lectures by Sussman
and Ebelson - [http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/) [torrents work ok]

book - <http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/>

------
dstorrs
This is good, but I'd also add in algorithms, data structures, and basic
complexity.

